# maybe new babies x



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey willow my female rat is six weeks old and looks very preg to me .
ive only had her a day and she not been in contact with my boys.
so she must have been preg when i got her . im not to sure yet if she is. she got signs of being preg cos she has built a nest and as a ballon belly which happen in the course of the day.
but if she is i was just wondering does anyone want to adopt as i dont have the space.
i have enough room for the cages. but i dont have room for the cages consently.
this is also the first time ive had a maybe preg rat so im not sure yet but if anyone want then let me know cos i want them to hav brillant homes with lots of space.
also if you do then ill keep u updated . x


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

she's not pregnant. She is a growing baby rat, and they tend to fluctuate in weight a lot at first as they grow into their little bodies. lol

Rats become sexually mature at about 5 weeks, and it takes about 2 1/2 weeks for a pregnant rat to get a big, pear-shaped belly (trust me, one of my females popped out 13 babies only two weeks ago, lol).
She wouldn't have had time to get pregnant.


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

thats even if she is 6 weeks cos she a bit to big for 6 week in my opinion but we just wait n and c x


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah-but I can pretty much put your mind at rest by saying there is a .001% chance of a rat being pregnant at 3 1/2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

i hope your right thing is she getting obviously nipples now sooo its gettig abit ahh nw x


----------



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

My best guess is she's on heat for the first time, My females normally get hormonal and all.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

hi a is it mad can i hold my rat when she gets in heat?? i have her and her sister and they are the same age do they come in to heat at the same time?? ???


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that all female rats build nests, pregnant or not. It's a natural instinct. Mine love to shred and stash bits of fabric in their little nesting box to build a comfy home.


----------

